# Código JIS (Japan Industrial Standard) de un condensador / Capacitor



## El_Mago_ (Feb 8, 2011)

*Código JIS (Japan Industrial Standard) de un condensador / Capacitor*.
Código japonés para identificación de condensadores (JIS)
El código JIS (Japan Industrial Standard) es el código utilizado por la industria japonesa para la identificación de condensadores.
El código es alfanumérico (letras y números) y se lee de la siguiente manera:
- El primer número y la primera letra se refiere a la tensión máxima de operación del capacitor. Ver listado abajo.
- Los tres números que siguen indican el valor de la capacidad del capacitor en picofaradios (pF).
Los dos primeros números son las cifras significativas y el tercero es el multiplicador decimal.
- La última letra denota la tolerancia:
- J = 5%
- K = 10%
- M = 20%
Para determinar la máxima tensión de operación se utiliza la siguiente nomenclatura:
1H = 50 V.
2A = 100 V.
2T = 150 V.
2D = 200 V.
2E = 250 V.
2G = 400 V.
2J = 630 V.
Ejemplos:
1) 2E 185 K
2E: 250 V
183: 18 x 103 pF = 18 000 pF
K: tolerancia 10%
El capacitor es de: 18,000 pF +/- 10% con una tensión máxima de 250V
2) 1H 323 M
1H: 50V.
324: 3 x 104 pF = 30, 000 pF
M: tolerancia = 20%
El capacitor es de: 30,000 pF +/- 20% con una tensión máxima de 50V.​


----------

